
Asking All Young Entrepreneurs: Are You Absolutely Sick of College Yet? - Elfan
http://mindpetals.com/blog/2007/02/asking-all-young-entrepreneurs-are-you-absolutely-sick-of-college-yet/
======
jimream
I am finishing up my last semester of Business School and I just sit in class
reading Popurls.com while teachers ramble on and on. I have learned so much
more about entrepreneurship, history, news, world status, and everything else
than my classes could possibly teach me. I am just glad all this training to
be a sheep will be over soon.

~~~
jamiequint
one of my favorite pg quotes from "The Power of the Marginal"...

"You often hear people say that you shouldnt major in business in college,
but this is actually an instance of a more general rule: dont learn things
from teachers who are bad at them."

------
jwecker
"This article was written to make young entrepreneurs hate college or want to
stop doing their school work to focus more on their business"

typo?

~~~
wyday
From the tone of the article it seems like more of a Freudian slip than an
outright typo.

------
Alex3917
I actually wrote about something similar last fall, so I just uploaded it to
my homepage. It was actually an assignment for a business class, and the
professor's comments are pretty funny:

http://alexkrupp.com/midterm.html

